# Qwest DSL Modem replacement



## vaiovann (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello, first post to all of you.

I have a Qwest (Actiontec) DSL Modem w/wireless gateway (model #:GT701-WG). My contract with Qwest has me paying $10.00 a month for this thing and before the amount adds up over time I would like to replace it with another of the same functionality. Any suggestions? I have browsed eBay, Newegg and Price Watch, but I am not completely sure what to purchase. Modem is connected to the wal via a single RJ-11 (phone cord) hook-up, wich leads into the modem. It uses this connection and outputs it to my computer as a standard RJ-45 via a ethernet style cord into an internal NIC card within it. The modem specifically has a line-in and a line-out for the phone so I can use a common pulse tone telephone. Description is a bit lengthy I know, but I figure I might as well be. Thank you in advance.


----------



## cinrod (Apr 1, 2006)

*Qwest DSL modems*

HI VaioVann,
First of all I am a little curious why in the world you are paying $10 a month for your Actiontec. Qwest only charges $5 a month to rent which includes a lifetime warranty for as long as you have your DSL. In addition, you have the option to purchase for $59.99 with a 1 year warranty.
They are now also carrying the 2Wire2700HG for $8/month or $99.99 purchase.
You can use any modem that is DMT, and PPPoA, and configurable with a username and password. Bear in mind, Qwest will not provide tech support for any other modems other than the ones they currently provide or have provided in the past (i.e. Cisco 675{CAP} /678{CAP and DMT}, Intel 2100{CAP} /2200/3200, Actiontec 1520, 1524, gt701wg, gt701r, and now the 2Wire 2700HG which also has complete networking {4 eth ports, 1 USB} and wireless capabilities).
Hope that gives you some options and a little more insight from an insider 



vaiovann said:


> Hello, first post to all of you.
> 
> I have a Qwest (Actiontec) DSL Modem w/wireless gateway (model #:GT701-WG). My contract with Qwest has me paying $10.00 a month for this thing and before the amount adds up over time I would like to replace it with another of the same functionality. Any suggestions? I have browsed eBay, Newegg and Price Watch, but I am not completely sure what to purchase. Modem is connected to the wal via a single RJ-11 (phone cord) hook-up, wich leads into the modem. It uses this connection and outputs it to my computer as a standard RJ-45 via a ethernet style cord into an internal NIC card within it. The modem specifically has a line-in and a line-out for the phone so I can use a common pulse tone telephone. Description is a bit lengthy I know, but I figure I might as well be. Thank you in advance.


----------

